# Car is in the shop!



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, I just thought I would share that I put my car into the body shop yesterday to have my kit installed, 1 dent pulled, and 2 crack things repaired. I am stopping by this afternoon to take some in the process pics, I'll post'em up so you can all be involved. The car is going into paint for a full repaint next week hopefully monday at the latest.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Well I just stopped by the shop after lunch and they still haven't started. This is best reputation shop in town so I'm sure they're very busy. The guy told me that it would be done by Friday for sure though so let's hope.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Here are some pics as of yesterday.








Having the whole kit molded on. I know most people will say it's a bad Idea but i really like the way it looks and too late now.








Unfortunately we found some rust under the door molding.









I'll update again when i get pics of the finished paint.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

*out of shop*

Car is out of shop. Looks great. I need to take it back on saturday though to be wet sanded and buffed.
Sorry aout the big pics..

















Had the light surround painted to match as well.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i love the color. looks real good. 
in the last pic the driver side of the trunk looks to be a lil off (the lights dont seem to line up), maybe its just the angle of the pic??


----------



## Lunchbox_is_here (Jul 25, 2004)

*paint*

When they painted your car was it just outside or full body. How much was just the paint?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> i love the color. looks real good.
> in the last pic the driver side of the trunk looks to be a lil off (the lights dont seem to line up), maybe its just the angle of the pic??


Yeah, My trunk lid needs aligned. It'll get done eventually.

And the paint itself was like 700. I think he might have included other shop materials such as bondo and clear and stuff... 2200 total for molding and everything. And no, it's only the outside, pretty close match on the jambs and stuff though so no biggie.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

:thumbup: :jawdrop: :idhitit: 

Need some door flares as well IMO.

HOWEVER, molding the kit on, might be a bad idea, however, it does make it very very hawt.

amazing work.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, I think it kind of needs the door pieces also, but I didnt have the money a year ago when i bought the kit so It'll do.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it without the door pieces.
The only thing I wouldn't of done the same is the front bumper.

Looks good man.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, I had second thoughts about the front bumper too. Because I plan to do some engine mods like intake and stuff, perhaps the HS turbo kit. And I think it might be hard to work those things in without taking the bumper off... I went back to not have him do the bumpers the next morning and he had already started so I just went with it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I see mad orange peel in the paint. Hopefully that is just a lot fo clear so that they can wet-sand it properly. 

Put some wheels on that thing and it will look good!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'm taking it to be wet sanded On Saturday, he wants it to dry/cure for a few days. And I already have wheels picked out, just gotta get a little more cash.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what are the plans for the rear trunk bar and the grille <- I didn't see one on there or am I just missing it?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I love moulded kits. Especially when they don't look blocky (like you see on some beemers and benzez). Sad you can't survive love taps on the road, but it has that 'made from one piece' look.

Seth


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Rear Bar and grille were still baking when i took the pics. I had the Rear bar trunk key hole filled and nissan emblem shaved. The grille is on now and trunk bar will go on after buffing. I want a new grille though, maybe lucino.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Doing minor motor mods shouldn't be too hard, but installing a front mount intercooler could prove to be a bitch.
You also have to worry about just putting pressure against the front bumper when working on the car.

It will look really sharp once you get it cut & buffed, and throw on some wheels.
What wheels are you going with?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

These wheels, silver painted. I chopped them on turbo200's car, hope he doesn't mind...









I think they look hot with this color and shape of car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

as long as you dont drop it that low itll look fine


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would go with bronze wheels...but that's just me.

It should look good.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

jeff9nissan said:


> Car is out of shop. Looks great. I need to take it back on saturday though to be wet sanded and buffed.
> Sorry aout the big pics..
> 
> 
> ...



wow, one of the nices cars I have ever seen!!!
the curves on this works so well...


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

If you look closely the passenger side skirt is molded on more smoothely, the drivers side one kind of has a hump where the skirt stops and car starts.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Car looks great, glad to seee more B14s being repainted blue!

I like your choice of rims, although I would go another color than silver. I chose gunmetal and look good with my tint, c/f wing, and hopefully soon c/f hood 

I still need to wetsand my car as well. My orange peel looks just like that


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you should had the rear trunk bar molded as well, or does it need to be removed at times for anything?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, i could have had the bar molded, but it was already over budget lol. And yeah, I had gunmetal/grey rims picked out in another style but they are out of stock from now till ??? And i decided i like the silver contrast alot.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Yeah, i could have had the bar molded, but it was already over budget lol. And yeah, I had gunmetal/grey rims picked out in another style but they are out of stock from now till ??? And i decided i like the silver contrast alot.


bah, budget. To get a car looking like that you should have spent the extra bit for the one more piece. 

and the silver wheels will look hawt, bronze would be badass as well.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

jeff9nissan said:


> If you look closely the passenger side skirt is molded on more smoothely, the drivers side one kind of has a hump where the skirt stops and car starts.


Yea, they should fix that....


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

It's a real small local shop so I really doubt they'd even consider fixing it.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

If you're not satisfied, demand them to correct it. Unless you paid already =/


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

already paid...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

jeff9nissan said:


> It's a real small local shop so I really doubt they'd even consider fixing it.


Well, that makes it even worse.
A few bad reviews, and they might start feeling it in the wallet.
The larger shops are the ones that can afford to piss people off.

It very obvious, and speaks volumes about their work if they do not fix it.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree, but he'll probably say something like "you saw it before paint, you should have said something." cuz i did, but couldnt notice the shape as well without paint on it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It is harder to see that kind of thing when the car is in primer.
While I agree that you should of looked it over really well before paint went on, it's his job to make the car look the same on both sides.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> It is harder to see that kind of thing when the car is in primer.
> While I agree that you should of looked it over really well before paint went on, it's his job to make the car look the same on both sides.


also, he should have noticed it right away and pointed it out to you. He does this every day and should have a better eye for catching things like that and pointing them out to you. If they don't fix it, then whem someone comes up to you saying "hmmm, thats not even" and you say "well BLAH body shop did it and they wouldn't fix it" as 1clnb14 said, they'll feel it in the long run.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with the feelin it in the long run. Small shops get the best publicity by word of mouth, and if stuff sucks people will know.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

that's a damn nice car.. not my choice in body kit, but done very nice. 

when you take it back to be wetsanded, won't the sanding make the clear coat look dull afterwards? i would think that wetsanding clearcoat with even the finest grit would give it a cloudy finish...

but anyway it looks great, what color/company is the paint? i've been looking at similar blue's for my B13 and haven't found the right shade yet, but yours looks real nice and is the effect i've been looking for.. mind giving away your secret?  

-Mike


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't know about the hazing, cuz he'll buff it to. And a local shop mixed up the paint to color match Daytona Blue off of the 350Z Paint code B17.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

K2Fugative169 said:


> that's a damn nice car.. not my choice in body kit, but done very nice.
> 
> when you take it back to be wetsanded, won't the sanding make the clear coat look dull afterwards? i would think that wetsanding clearcoat with even the finest grit would give it a cloudy finish...


na, not a problem. It is actully fairly common to have to go back and have it wet sanded. Thats why you wetsand instead of just sand, plus the grit used is extreamly high. And as he mentioned, it will be buffed afterwards.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah, i knew it would be a delicate process, but i was kind of confused about the whole buffing thing. until yesterday when i did some research on auto painting, i thought that the buffing would be almost like waxing your car (as far as having to do it often) once the car was wetsanded. i was obviously wrong! haha.


----------

